
New U.S. renewables capacity overwhelms coal, gas, oil, and nuclear combined - toomuchtodo
https://pvbuzz.com/renewables-capacity-overwhelms-coal-gas-oil/
======
toomuchtodo
> Over the next three years, renewables will add nearly 50,000-MW of new
> capacity and be more than a quarter of total, while gas, coal, oil, and
> nuclear will drop by 4,200-MW

> Moreover, if FERC’s data prove correct, then by the end of 2022, renewable
> sources will account for more than a quarter (25.16%) of the nation’s total
> available installed generating capacity while coal will drop to 18.63% and
> that of nuclear and oil will decrease to 8.29% and 2.95% respectively.
> Natural gas will increase its share — but only slightly – from 44.67% today
> to 44.78%.

